# Tila Tequila's dress!



## jilliandanica (Dec 27, 2007)

So for New Years I'm going to this big ol' party in the bay called Sneakers Required with Mos Def n Goapele. I want a super cute girly dress to pair with some new sneaks. I really want the dress that Tila wore on the finale...the black one. Anyone know where I can find it or something like it or even just some outfit suggestions? TIA!

I can't find a good pic, but I'll post one if i find one.


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

i hope this work's lol it was actually on my wishlist but I am too broke to buy a dress for NYE and not go out so i'm passing for now. 

Zac Posen - Runway Nationale Dress - eLUXURY

I know Betsey Johnson is like the wueen of those dresses too so you might want to check her out
i actually asked Tila lol she's my myspace friend from when i first signed up for it but she has millions of friends now so i prob won't get an answer back before then. hope i helped sorry


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 27, 2007)

that Zac Posen dress is gorgeous...too bad it's like 3Gs!

Betsey's dresses are SO cute. Super overpriced since I think they're like made in china...but cute nonetheless. I'm planning on checking our her boutique at Fashion Island in Newport. 

I thought about messaging tila on myspace too haha but her box is full. BOO!

Thanks again and hope you have an awesome new years!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 27, 2007)

hmmm maybe this one?
"+popup_title+"


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 31, 2007)

This is somewhat close to the dress and won't break the bank
This is also sorta like it..


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought about getting those too but they didn't have them at Nordstroms.

I ended up using a older dress of mine and glamming it up with accessories.

Thanks to everyone for their input!


----------

